# erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe



## laolamia (8. Nov. 2010)

moin!

ich ueberlege mir die schneidegiraffe von fiskars zuzulegen.
besonders würde mich dieses angebot interessieren da da eine astsaege dabei ist.

hat jemand mit dem teil gute oder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht?
meine streuobstwiese zwingt mich staendig die lange leiter durch den garten zu schleppen...

danke
marco


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

Hallo Marco,

leider habe ich damit noch keine Erfahrung, habe das Thema aber mal in den Garten geschoben, weil die Plauderecke nicht im Portal erscheint. So gibt es mehr Chancen auf Leser und Antworten.

(Ich hab ein ähnliches Teil von Wolf und möchte es - eben wegen der Leiterschlepperei - nicht missen!)


----------



## laolamia (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

ah

danke, kannst du was zu dem preis sagen?
oder die genaue bezeichnung? wie lang?... manchmal kommt es doch auf die laenge an...
gruss
marco


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

Hallo Marco,

da gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen - und alles kompatibel zu den restlichen Teilen von Wolf - ich hab diesen *Stiel *hier - gibt es auch noch länger - aber voll ausgefahren fehlt mir die Kraft, das noch zu handeln.

Dazu die *Schere* , diese *Säge*, die sich auch prima als Handsäge eignet, sowie *dieses Teil*, damit die Schere auch bedient werden kann. Dies hat wiederum den Vorteil, dass ich den Stiel auch ohne dieses Zeug - zum Beispiel für den Obstpflücker, den Rechen, den Sauzahn etc. benutzen kann.

Billiger als die Fiskars-Variante ist das allerdings auch nicht. Aber ich hab das schon seit Jahren (als es das als Alternative nur von Gardena gab) und hatte eh mit der Geräteserie angefangen, so dass sich das empfohlen hat.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*



also benötigst du das Gerät zum beschneiden und das kommt ja meist nur im Spätsommer vor. Ich hatte mal eine mini Kettensäge an der Stange von Bosch - war mist, da zu schwer und ruck zuck Kette gerissen. Fiskars ist natürlich ne super Qualität (schon alleine die Kraftübersetzung) - nur hast Du auch wirklich sooo viel zu schnibbeln ? Ich hab mir die günstige Seilzugvariante von Aldi gekauft, da kannst ebenfalls ne Säge drannbauen - erreichst aber keine 4m sondern nur so 3,20. Ich nutze die auch zum Seerosenbeschnibbeln. Nach jedem Gebrauch schärfen und ölen und alles ist gut.

http://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-115562...2DGM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1289213860&sr=8-5


----------



## laolamia (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

danke fuer die infos.

naja , ich hab 4500m² und einen alten obstbaumbestand (ca 10 baueme) die letzten jahre bin ich dabei eine streuobswiese anzulegen. hauptsaechlich fuer die tiere  (ca 10 neue baeume) also einige tage verbringe ich mit baumschnitt und hatte mir eigentlich geschworen kein billiges (nein ich meine nicht guenstiges) werkzeug mehr zu kaufen...
ich kam aus der ambaubamktanderkasseschnellnocheinigeBITSeinstecken fraktion... und aerger mich jedes mal.
und da jetzt die zeit kommt wo mama, oma und frau fragen eh alter was willst du zu weihnachten kam ich auf diese geraete 

da grade die laubsaison ist... eventuell kauf ich mir lieber ne kettensaege....:smoki

gruss lao


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

wir haben hier einen Fachmarkt bei dem ich gerne einkaufe, ich sah soeben im Katalog auf Seite 94 eine Säge der Firma ARS - die geht sogar bis 5,5m

Ansonsten würd ich den Stihl Hochentaster für 349 € einmal in die Hand nehmen, siehe Seite 112.

Diese kleinen Motorsägen sind schon toll - aber eben auch recht schwer aber eben fix


----------



## Suse (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

Genau das Teil haben wir nicht von Fiskars, aber einige andere Sachen (Spaltaxt, Zugsäge, "Handtaschen-Beil"...) und von denen sind wir schwer begeistert.
Bei manchen Dingen zahlt sich Qualität doch aus, auch wenn die dann teuerer ist.
Und gutes Werkzeug ist die halbe Arbeit.


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

Suse, ich hab den Unkrautstecher, mit Ritsch-ratsch, jetzt will jeder Löwenzahn jagen !!


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ... Katalog ....
> Ansonsten würd ich den Stihl Hochentaster für 349 € einmal in die Hand nehmen, siehe Seite 112.



Hallo Ralf, Du bist im Preis verrutscht... der Heckenschneider kostet 349€, der Hochentaster kostet "nur" 304€...
Allerdings hast Du auch was wichtiges vergessen... das ist nur die Schneidevorrichtung OHNE Motor... Die Preise für die 3 Motorvarianten stehen auf der Seite links und bewegen sich von 299 - 479 €...
In der kleinsten Variante kostet das Maschinchen dann nette 603 Euro *hüstel*

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## gartenfex (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

Hallo
 ein befreundeter Gärtener (Stadtgartenmeister) hat im Betrieb den Hochentaster von Stiehl und die Säge von Fiskars. Die Leute nehmen viel lieber die säge, weil leichter, sicherer und genauso schnell. Die Haltbarkeit ist lt. aussage meines Freundes gut.


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

Hei, ich habe das Spaltbeil, die haushaltsaxt und den Unkrautjäter von Fiskas. Bin von der Qualität beeindruckt. Kann die Firma nur empfehlen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## laolamia (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*

danke, dann werd ICH MIR das mal bestellen.

gruss lao


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: erfahrungen mit fiskars schneidegiraffe*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf, Du bist im Preis verrutscht... der Heckenschneider kostet 349€, der Hochentaster kostet "nur" 304€...
> Allerdings hast Du auch was wichtiges vergessen... das ist nur die Schneidevorrichtung OHNE Motor... Die Preise für die 3 Motorvarianten stehen auf der Seite links und bewegen sich von 299 - 479 €...
> In der kleinsten Variante kostet das Maschinchen dann nette 603 Euro *hüstel*
> 
> ...



, *hustundverschluck* ebenfalls

ich hab nur den Spaten von Fiskars und bin super zufrieden


----------

